
Seattle Times: WA State bans large gatherings; Seattle closes public schools - geephroh
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/inslee-orders-halt-on-large-gatherings-in-seattle-region-asks-schools-to-prepare-for-closure-to-slow-coronavirus-spread/
======
vondur
I wonder if California will close all public schools? Everything here is
unfolding randomly, some Universities are closed, others are open..

